# ROKH vs RAZHA K



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there a difference between these two frames? I'm considering getting a left over 2013 ROKH with SRAM Force/Rival or a 2014 RAZHA K with 105 and I'm wondering if there is any difference between the two frames. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Frame material, bottom bracket.


----------



## skinjob23 (Jul 9, 2014)

which one did you end up getting? i was just having the same choice and went for the white w/ red 2013 Rokh. Shoudl be ready in a few days


----------



## Jaeger99 (May 23, 2014)

I had just managed to locate a 2013 Rokh when I stumbled into a really good deal on a 2014. Picking it up later today.


----------



## PhantomVirus (Jul 9, 2013)

really need to ride them both. And the sizing on them is super wacky. I ride a Cannondale CAAD10 52 and I needed the 46 in the ROKH to make the standover work. Kinda crazy so be careful. The ROKH had Ultegras and the RHAZA had 105's at my LBS. I liked the ROKH better


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

My wonderful wife just bought me a Pinarello Rokh 2015 model & I love them both lol.


----------

